# Do you take antidepressants? Do you get zaps? If so please fill in my survey



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

I am doing some reaserch into antidepressants and their dosage. I am looking at one particular side effect i have seen mentioned all over the internet.This side effect is Zapzthey are like a little electric shock in your head. sometimes in your whole body.Please fill in my anonamous survey http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/H9JF3JN


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sarah have you spoken to your Dr about a Dosage change???


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have, My gp insists there is only one dosage for duloxetine for depression but the internet says other wise. I got zaps when i was not on any medication so i doubt dosage change would help.


----------

